# Bought a Canon 100/2.8 Macro



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

For my 40D  :banana:
But I won't get it till next weekend because I'll be away all week :thumbdwn:
I'll post some pics next weekend


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

It's a great lens; super sharp -- you will love it!

Great for portraits too...


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Jon S. said:


> It's a great lens; super sharp -- you will love it!
> 
> Great for portraits too...


That's what I've been hearing. I was choosing between the 50/2.8 Macro and that but because of my eventual migration to FF I decided on the 100. My only complain is it's too close to the 85/1.8 which I plan to get down the road too although of course the 85 is not a Macro.


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

jcatral14 said:


> My only complain is it's too close to the 85/1.8 which I plan to get down the road too although of course the 85 is not a Macro.


it's a far more versatile lens than the 85/1.8.... save your money.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

___lk___ said:


> it's a far more versatile lens than the 85/1.8.... save your money.


85 is better for low light. I believe the 85 also has a shallower DOF at 1.8. For non macro use the 100 focuses slower. And lastly I want to help the economy


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

jcatral14 said:


> That's what I've been hearing. I was choosing between the 50/2.8 Macro and that but because of my eventual migration to FF I decided on the 100. My only complain is it's too close to the 85/1.8 which I plan to get down the road too although of course the 85 is not a Macro.


I sold my 100mm and replaced it with a 135mm f/2.0L which is now my favorite piece of glass. 
If I need macro capability I will just buy some extension tubes. In the meantime I am loving the hell out of the 135.


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

jcatral14 said:


> 85 is better for low light. I believe the 85 also has a shallower DOF at 1.8. For non macro use the 100 focuses slower. And lastly I want to help the economy


DOF is relative to focusing distance, and the 85 gets left in the dust by the 100 (obviously). neither lens is very fast to focus, and for macro, you're doing manual focus anyway.

...and the 50/1.4 is a better low-light performer.

of all my lenses, the 85/1.8 gets used (by far) the least. 

agree w/ jon: the 135 is an *amazing* purpose-built lens. i don't own that one, but i've used one, and it's just absolutely fantastic.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

___lk___ said:


> DOF is relative to focusing distance, and the 85 gets left in the dust by the 100 (obviously). neither lens is very fast to focus, and for macro, you're doing manual focus anyway.
> 
> ...and the 50/1.4 is a better low-light performer.
> 
> ...


Sorry I disagree.  back at ya


----------



## jboucher (Feb 8, 2008)

congrats! superb lens. the macro depth of field is paper thin but the sharpness is amazing! This was the second lens I bought when I switched to the canon EOS system in 1996! I also have the 85 1.8, similar focal lengths but different lenses, none the less. Have you got a good solid tripod? You are going to need it for macro (1:1) work becasue the super shallow depth of field is impossible to manage hand held!

looking forward to your pics. 

cheers,


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey Jay,
That's a way cool lens to have. Here are a few pics of your favorite watch that I took with mine. 



















And some others...





































A little composition with some french olive oil Breitling gifted to my friend Mr. Holbrook who re-gifted it to me. 









From the zoo


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

jboucher said:


> congrats! superb lens. the macro depth of field is paper thin but the sharpness is amazing! This was the second lens I bought when I switched to the canon EOS system in 1996! I also have the 85 1.8, similar focal lengths but different lenses, none the less. Have you got a good solid tripod? You are going to need it for macro (1:1) work becasue the super shallow depth of field is impossible to manage hand held!
> 
> looking forward to your pics.
> 
> cheers,


Thanks. Here's one below. I got it last night but only took two impromptu shots. I'll take more and just add to this thread.



Snareman said:


> Hey Jay,
> That's a way cool lens to have. Here are a few pics of your favorite watch that I took with mine.


:yikes: :thumbup:

I'm a Coke guy but I'm loving that Pepsi 

I still have to send an email to your friend John. Been really busy both at work and home so have not had the time yet to indulge my other vices 

Here's a pic I took last night of my Blackbird


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Pretty cool shot there Jay! :thumbup:


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Took some shots tonight. Still playing around with it.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

That last shot is a beauty! :thumbup: Its a fun lens to play with.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Snareman said:


> That last shot is a beauty! :thumbup: Its a fun lens to play with.


Thanks. Yep I'm really liking this lens :thumbup: Now if I only had a FF camera...:rofl:


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Nice shots Bro

You gotta take some pics of my car


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

jcatral14 said:


> Thanks. Yep I'm really liking this lens :thumbup: Now if I only had a FF camera...:rofl:


Aye, the rub...


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Solidjake said:


> Nice shots Bro
> 
> You gotta take some pics of my car


Thanks Jake. Maybe I'll see you this weekend.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

I took some shots last night and wanted to share. Hope you like 'em...














































Thanks.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice photos and NICE watches Jay! :thumbup:


----------

